# How to Confine After Surgery?



## SabaiFarms (Oct 24, 2013)

It's been determined that our 1 year old Great Pyrenees LGD needs to have surgery on both his shoulders.  I guess there is some genetic defect that is causing him severe pain.

The vet told me that we will need to confine him to a 10x10 space for 8 weeks after each shoulder's surgery.   He also suggested we get him used to his new space before the surgery so it's not a shock.  Easier said than done....

We've tried everything - in the barn, an outdoor fenced in area, etc.  He will jump/chew over/through anything in his way to freedom.  We've actually started allowing him in the house just so he gets used to having a roof over his head.  He will lay down and take a nap for a few hours in the house no problem, but as soon as we put him in the room we've set up for him (a finished back porch with no heat) he freaks out and will do anything, including injuring himself, to get out.  

The vet said he's not willing to do the surgery until we've figured out a way to keep him confined because it'll just make things worse if he's busting through doors afterwards.

Have any of you had any experience with trying to confine a LGD?  Any suggestions?

Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2013)

What animals does he usually guard? maybe with a goat/sheep in the shed with him, he might calm down.


----------



## MDres (Oct 24, 2013)

A few years ago, my Anatolian got tore up pretty badly in a fight with some wild animal (never found the animal... just LOTS of blood). She needed surgery and sutures, and almost lost the outside toe on her R front foot. She, too, was supposed to stay quiet until the surgery site fully healed and her toe was able to bear activity again. We tried her at home, in the yard, in the horse trailer, in the house. We even tried sedating her at home with Ace. It didn't work. She was not content being confined...

We ended up having to board her at the vet, with sedation. She was miserable and depressed while there, and refused to eat. She came home about 20 lbs skinnier, but at least her foot healed and she kept her toe. 

I would suggest asking your vet for sedation, and also consider boarding if needed. My dog has actually been boarded other times, and it has had no impact on her "working" career. She actually did amazing during the non-medical boarding, but I don't know if that is due to her being older than when she was medically boarded, or the fact that she was allowed more exercise than when she was recovering from surgery.


----------



## Team Taylor (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 10 x 10 chain link dog kennel. I put a tin roof on it myself. Not only can you use it for your dog but if you had a goat kid or anything for that matter that needed to be confined, it would work well. I concreted my floor so it's easy wash out for cleaning.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2013)

I am so sorry your dog has to go through this.

I agree with MDers, sedation may be your only option.

A 10x10 kennel may also work but you run the risk of too much available space for movement. A 5x5 with a top of no taller than 4 feet is best. It prevents jumping, limits movement which is important in the healing process.
If you do have an area that has concrete please put down the kennel  mats. Concrete is one of the worst surfaces for healing after a surgery, too slippery and can cause far greater damage.

I respect your vet for his advice too, some vets would just do the surgery and that would be the end of the matter for them.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

Baymule said:
			
		

> What animals does he usually guard? maybe with a goat/sheep in the shed with him, he might calm down.


I tried to put him in the barn with his favorite sheep (a bottle fed baby that truly thinks he's a dog) but it didn't help. 



			
				MDres said:
			
		

> A few years ago, my Anatolian got tore up pretty badly in a fight with some wild animal (never found the animal... just LOTS of blood). She needed surgery and sutures, and almost lost the outside toe on her R front foot. She, too, was supposed to stay quiet until the surgery site fully healed and her toe was able to bear activity again. We tried her at home, in the yard, in the horse trailer, in the house. We even tried sedating her at home with Ace. It didn't work. She was not content being confined...
> 
> We ended up having to board her at the vet, with sedation. She was miserable and depressed while there, and refused to eat. She came home about 20 lbs skinnier, but at least her foot healed and she kept her toe.
> 
> I would suggest asking your vet for sedation, and also consider boarding if needed. My dog has actually been boarded other times, and it has had no impact on her "working" career. She actually did amazing during the non-medical boarding, but I don't know if that is due to her being older than when she was medically boarded, or the fact that she was allowed more exercise than when she was recovering from surgery.


I asked the vet about sedation and he said there wasn't anything available that would sedate him because of his size and energy level.    I never thought of boarding, but I would hate to have him boarded at the vet for 16 weeks (8 per shoulder).  Not only would he be miserable, but I bet that would cost a fortune.

I'll ask about the sedation again.  I really believe if I had something to just calm him a little I could keep him in the back room.



			
				Team Taylor said:
			
		

> I have a 10 x 10 chain link dog kennel. I put a tin roof on it myself. Not only can you use it for your dog but if you had a goat kid or anything for that matter that needed to be confined, it would work well. I concreted my floor so it's easy wash out for cleaning.


I think leaving him outside, where he can hear the other animals/predators in his yard is causing him to freak out because he can't go get them.  I'm thinking indoors, where he has less of a chance of hearing/seeing potential threats may be better.  I think this may be the last resort option, though.




			
				Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am so sorry your dog has to go through this.
> 
> I agree with MDers, sedation may be your only option.
> 
> ...


My vet is awesome.  He's been really good to me so far and I totally trust his judgment.



Thank you everyone for the feedback - this is helping a lot.  Yesterday I was feeling pretty hopeless.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

I tried to post some pictures of the big guy, but I'm too new, so I can't.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I can't wait to see pics of him!  

I have a female pyr that injured her back leg, knee. It got caught in a cable while she was running. After doing several rounds of confinement and reinjury the scar tissue grew over the knee, she needs surgery. In her case there is *no pain* and it doesn't prevent her from working etc, however it has caused her some compensation, which in the long run may cause arthritis in the knee and spine at 5-6 years old. The vets all agree...surgery for her is a risk. It is 6 months recooperation... no stairs, no hardwood floors, no running.
All 4 of my LGD's have been acclimated to all environments including the house, but the reality is until she matures a little bit there is no way to assure 6 months of the nec. protocol. We have decided to wait til she is a little more mature.  

I really feel for you, these gentle giants are so much more than "just a dog". 

What is the genetic condition causing this for your boy?
Hope to hear updates also.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish I could wait until he was a little older as he still has a lot of puppy energy, but he's limping very bad and obviously in pain.  The pain medication doesn't really seem to be helping very much and he has days when he will only walk on 3 legs.  

I don't actually have the name of the condition.  I trust my vet and have had 3 different offices look at his x-rays.   As I understand it, there is a flat spot on the ball of the shoulder joint that's making a mess of the cartilage.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

Another issue is that we just got another dog with matching energy level to keep him company and all they want to do is play - rough.  I have to keep the two of them separated at all times to prevent further injury.  It's almost cruel to have two playful energetic dogs that are best buddies, but you can't let them be together.  Bad timing on the new dog I guess.  I would have waited had I know we'd be doing a double shoulder surgery.


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm thinking I can post pictures after 10 posts...


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

So here is post #10


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

Some pictures of the big guy:





































And his favorite buddy:


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww!

He is adorable!  I   the pics with him on the porch!  and #5... he looks so majestic in the field!


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 25, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwww!
> 
> He is adorable!  I   the pics with him on the porch!  and #5... he looks so majestic in the field!


#5 is on of my favorite pics of him.  That was a few days after we got him and he was still checking out the property.  He wasn't used to having so far to roam.  He's actually focusing on a heard of cattle.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2013)

Meant to also say...


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 25, 2013)

you can try valerian root or rescue remedy or star of bethelaham they are natural remedies that may work. Try giving him a kong toy so he can have something to focus on that rewards him. play music on his porch with his new toy and now would be a good time to crate train. I hope you find something soon


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Oct 26, 2013)

Team Taylor said:
			
		

> I have a 10 x 10 chain link dog kennel. I put a tin roof on it myself. Not only can you use it for your dog but if you had a goat kid or anything for that matter that needed to be confined, it would work well. I concreted my floor so it's easy wash out for cleaning.


This X2.  I have also put corrugated metal roof onto chain link kennels, it is simple to do, and strong.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the picture of him in the box!  
I have tried to contain Jesse. Short of drugs I don't think she will be contained without hurting herself trying to get out. Best thing I have come up with is to confine her with a couple of sheep. But to keep her still would be impossible. 
She digs, climbs, chews and anything else that might do it. 
Maybe a concrete floor and a roof but I don't have that.

Let me know if you figure out what works!

I do have a kennel built for her I use it for lots of things but not usually her! LOL


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck!  He's a beautiful dog, and I hope he's able to recover well.


----------



## secuono (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't help with confining. When I confined my old doberman, he ripped stitches, tore muscle and ligaments in a hind leg.....So....yea. Impossible, ended up letting him free and he did better that way...


----------



## treeclimber233 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea...confinement is not in their nature.  I was told to confine Drift after I had him neutered.  Whatever...... He was so stressed in the kennel in the house I took him to the barn that night and put him back with the goats.  He just walked around and licked all  his goats on the head and lay down to sleep.  Can you get your vet to give him something to calm him and let him be with the goats?  Maybe in a small pen with just a few goats?


----------



## SabaiFarms (Oct 31, 2013)

We've postponed the surgery until after a trip to Wisconsin we have scheduled next month, but Bub is doing very well right now.  He doesn't seem to be limping much, if at all anymore, and is just as playful and energetic as ever.  

We haven't been limiting his running/playing anymore.  We've been letting him in the house to get him used to being indoors and he has taken to it surprisingly well.  I have a feeling this is going to backfire because now he wants to come in all the time and nap on the couch.  

I'm starting to reconsider the idea of surgery at all.  I have bad knees myself and had surgery on one and regret it to this day.  If he continues to be as comfortable as he is now I may just not do it at all.  My vet doesn't really agree, but he does say if we can't confine him properly the surgery will do more harm than good.  

We shall see!

Thanks everyone for the posts.  This actually really helped me out.  It's nice to know that other people have had the same issues!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Oct 31, 2013)

Since confinement seems to be out of the question I  think keeping him "fit and trim" will go a long way  to help too.  The more weight he has on his joints the harder it is on them.


----------

